# app for code book in bc?



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Is there one?
Or a pdf we can for our phones?
In bc?


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'd love to see a PDF or ePub version of either the BC or Canadian code. I illegally download everything else I read, but this would be cat's ass.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Let me know if u ever find one. I'll do the same. How about b149 gas code in a e-format?


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

highpoint said:


> Let me know if u ever find one. I'll do the same. How about b149 gas code in a e-format?


Pretty sure you can get the new gas code book on a CD from the CSA web site, might be a matter of you converting the files to PDF.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

i have a copy of 2009 ipc code on pdf


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

playme1979 said:


> i have a copy of 2009 ipc code on pdf


What is this ipc u speak of?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

international plumbing code


----------

